# Whitchurch Hospital, Cardiff, Wales - January 2019



## Landie_Man (Mar 3, 2019)

Let's be honest, Whitchurch needs no introduction! I visited it in the height of its Tour Bus days back in September/October time with Liam_CH and we got busted literally the second we entered the site; annoyingly the very day the new security turned up for shift!!! Something which has happened to me a lot lately in the current wake of crummy Youtube and Facebook like whore "explorers" epidemic which is DESTROYING out little old hobby.

Roll forward to January 2019 and I spent 8 hours inside with a non-member. The site was smashed to within an inch of its life by the mini-natives in the area; and had been stripped of all items; which was a bit of a double-edged sword in my book, as you were now able to see its beautiful features once again.

- 

In 1998; the Construction of Whitchurch Hospital began, officially opening in 1908. Like the majority of Victorian asylums, it was designed to be fully self-sufficient with it's own farm, water and power supplies!

During the WWII; part of the hospital was put under military control, and it became the largest emergency hospital in South Wales. 

The Ministry of Health took over in 1948 as the NHS was born and Whitchurch was fully utilised until Care in the Community systems beginning in the 1980s saw patient numbers begin to decrease with laws coming into place to provide patients with amenities such as their own bathroom/toilet etc in each room, which has seen the closing of lots of care facilities in the UK. 

The final phasing down of the hospital began in the mid 2000s with services beginning to move to new buildings elsewhere, and the hospital officially closed in April 2016.

-

The site is wonderful; and enormous. It offers all sorts of wonderful aspects of exploring; the corridors stretch 2 miles; my phone clocked 5 miles of walking that day, and apart from a breakfast stop that morning, and a dinner stop, and walking between the car and here, we didn't go anywhere else!

We spent 7 hours inside here and bumped into a fellow explorer a couple of times; other than that it is very easy to get lost in here, and it could have a dozen other groups inside and you would never know!


#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17





#18





#19





#20





#21





#22





#23





#24





#25





#26





#27





#28





#29





#31





#32





#33





#34





#35





#36





#37





#38





#39





#40





More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157707023120464/page2/


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 3, 2019)

Love the photos, a lot more than I managed.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 3, 2019)

You gotta get back man


----------



## GC7820 (Mar 12, 2019)

I can remember eating in the cafeteria and using those vending machines back when I occasionally used to go to work meetings there 9 years ago.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 15, 2019)

GC7820 said:


> I can remember eating in the cafeteria and using those vending machines back when I occasionally used to go to work meetings there 9 years ago.



Did you? What sort of meetings?


----------

